# Sieve Unterstuetzung



## lindesbs (20. März 2009)

Ist es eigentlich mal vorgesehen eine serverseitige eMail Sortierung zu unterstuetzung mittels procmail oder sieve ?

Ich wuerde das programmiertechnisch unterstuetzen, soweit ich kann.


----------



## Till (20. März 2009)

ISPConfig 3 unterstützt serverseitige Mail sortierung, die Regeln können im Interface einfach zusammengeklickt werden. ISPConfig 3 verwendet dazu maildrop.


----------



## lindesbs (20. März 2009)

Danke fuer die prompte Antwort. Da ich momentan aber noch ispconfig 2 fahre, warte ich mal.

Danke nochmal fuer dieses System. Wo kann ich spenden ?


----------



## planet_fox (20. März 2009)

Derzeit ist eigendliche der einzige weg eine Spende über folgende seite zu leisten.

https://www.paypal.com/de/cgi-bin/w...8f5a5f5ae42e779d4b5655493f6179ce75df482f0dee1

Schon mal Vielen Dank


----------



## lindesbs (3. Mai 2009)

Hab jetzt eine sehr einfache und geniale Loesung gefunden.

imapfilter (http://imapfilter.hellug.gr/)

Via LUA kann der Filter sehr einfach programmiert werden. 
Einfach goettlich dieses Tool.


----------

